# Who started cycling again this year then?



## Shaun (16 Nov 2009)

Just wondered, as we've gained a lot of new members this year, who took-up cycling in 2009 either for the first time, or for the first time in a long while?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## bauldbairn (16 Nov 2009)

I fit into that category.

I've had other ways of keeping fit over the last 20 years, weight-training, gym, squash, jogging and swimming. Prior to that I had probably had bikes for 15 years and cycled everywhere and loved cycling. Only giving it up after an accident and wrecking my racer(Raliegh Europa - 5 speed). 

With the development of many cycle lanes / tracks around where I live I thought I'd buy a bike, take up cycling again to see if I could still enjoy it.

Now approx 2500 miles into it, I'm enjoying it more than I thought I would.

I now know what bike would suit my current needs and I'm in the process of looking for bike two.


----------



## SilentSoulDragon (16 Nov 2009)

Same here though already have two bikes on bought and also one self built. Just wish sat navs didn't show the road through the village I live in so it would be safer. We sometimes get lorries that take over the whole road so nothing can escape it's path.


----------



## g0kmt (16 Nov 2009)

I took cycling up again this year for the first time in about 35 years. 

I bought a bike on the cycle to work scheme and am building up to being able to do the 17 mile each way trip.

So far I am enjoying the riding.


----------



## Banjo (16 Nov 2009)

I have allways had a bike for the odd trip tothe shops or if car in for servicing but it would sit unused for weeks on end.

Started regullar cycling in March this year for commuting and fitness ,done about 2600 miles since then not counting a few hundred on a folder I also have.

Struggled to do 10 miles at first have now done a 100 miler plus several 40 to 60 mile rides.Lost 3.5 stone of lard in the process :-)


----------



## Garz (16 Nov 2009)

I started cycling in 2008 to work on a beer belly problem using a cheap MTB/hybrid. This stopped over winter and resumed again in about april. However I consider myself 'cycling again this year' as I bought a road bike and have loved every minute of it!


----------



## Riverman (16 Nov 2009)

Me. I started cycling back in late April early May. Unfortuantely I had my bike nicked in July and took over a month off. 

I did it both for fun and to try and lose weight. So far I've had lots of fun, haven't taken it too seriously and not really watched my eating very much, for eg. I've carried on drinking beer and wine although not always to excess.

It seems though that my weight has gone down from 15 to 13.5 stone and it doesn't seem to be moving up which is really good. The target now is to push it down to 11.5 within the next 6 months but the number of daylight hours + the weather + the average temperature for this time of year are putting me off a little.


----------



## nosherduke996 (16 Nov 2009)

Me also, started in may because of a bad back, sold my Ducati motorbike and now have a carbon race bike and a Marin Mount Vision mtb.
I wish i done this years ago as i have never felt fitter and also about to join a local cycle club.


----------



## MGBLemonrider (16 Nov 2009)

And me.

Faffed about over the latter part of the summer, sorting out a bike, destroying my old mtb, my dad's Peugeot drop bar and Father in Law's Dawes. Which forced me to buy my Dawes Giro 400 at the beginning of September and now use that for my commute 11 miles each way, (Just 3 car days since bought) and a few fun rides out furthest 60miles. 
Fitness improving and I no longer have a BMI of over 30.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (16 Nov 2009)

over here!
Had a bike as a kid but never rode far at all (down the road and back type of bike).
Now cycling everywhere, started in June. 
Can nominate my husband as well, cycling again after +- 11 years (school)....


----------



## WickfordWheels (16 Nov 2009)

Yep, same here! Always had a bike and always enjoyed cycling but never seemed to find the time. I've been on regular rides since the summer but finding it bit harder now the weather is turning (I'm a bit of a fair weather biker). I need to shed a few pounds, and found that cycling is a great and enjoyable way to do it.

What really got me back into cycling was discovering a really good route locally, previously I had been put off by the lack of decent places to ride.


----------



## WeeE (16 Nov 2009)

Me - first time on a bike since primary school.
Big price-hike in local transport + illness (then morphing from minus to plus a few pounds) = stir crazy.
bike = liberation + regaining fitness.


----------



## PC_Arcade (16 Nov 2009)

Me, Kinda I started in september last year to lose weight, but the bug really took hold this year!

Sept = Bought Kona Fire mountain on the C2W scheme ok bike, but not really great for road cycling so bought:
Jan = Boardman Team Hybrid, much better made the 5 mile each way commute much quicker and more fun the cycling bug really took hold after the winter though and I started doing 30 mile loops for fun after work which led to me buying
Oct = Boardman Team Carbon Road, GREAT to ride, nimble and fast as hell up hills!! 

hoping to do a LEJOG or simillar next year

Incidentally, I lost ~6stone purely due to cycling, it's been (literally) a life saver for me, I LOVE it, even in crappy weather


----------



## rh100 (16 Nov 2009)

PC_Arcade said:


> Me, Kinda I started in september last year to lose weight, but the bug really took hold this year!
> 
> Sept = Bought Kona Fire mountain on the C2W scheme ok bike, but not really great for road cycling so bought:
> Jan = Boardman Team Hybrid, much better made the 5 mile each way commute much quicker and more fun the cycling bug really took hold after the winter though and I started doing 30 mile loops for fun after work which led to me buying
> ...



WOW - thats some weight loss, nice one.

I started a few months ago for health reasons. Has worked wonders, don't need the med's anymore, hope to keep it up through the winter and beyond. Just need to sort the diet out now, but lost 3lb on todays weigh in, so it's a start. Feel loads fitter though.

Last time I rode before this year was about 6 years ago, once around the block and dumped the bike in the shed. Before that was before I had my first car, just for pootling around A to B - nothing too serious. My 2nd car is now declared SORN, and after the last experience on the bus, cycling is definitely the way to go.


----------



## g00se (16 Nov 2009)

Another one to add to the list - I've started this summer after a good while off. Bought my Kona Dew Plus on C2W.


----------



## leosayer (16 Nov 2009)

Hi,

my work went part-time in June, so took the opportunity to get fit and with my knackered knees cycling seemed to be the best method.

5 months later, I'm hooked. Ride nearly everyday. Love the outdoors, the nature, the fun. Ride to work now. Knees are even stronger.

Used car about 10 times in 5 months.

Thinking of upgrading bike.

Lost 1.5 stone too.

Wish I did this years ago


----------



## l4dva (16 Nov 2009)

Me too!! 

Started again in Jan/Feb this year. Got a newbike on C2W, already done about 1300 miles, and already want to buy another bike. 

I just can't get enough of it!


----------



## l4dva (16 Nov 2009)

PC Arcade - A huge well done to you mate!!! Thats some major weight loss! Good work man keep it up!


----------



## Coco (16 Nov 2009)

Ditto.

Can we call ourselves Class of '09?


----------



## scots_lass (16 Nov 2009)

I hadn't cycled since I was a kid and started in June this year, cycling 3 times a week on a heavy mountain bike. The first week I thought I was dying - and so proud that I had managed 5 miles each time! Now I do 20 miles without even thinking about it and ordered a lighter hybrid bike for Christmas! Roll on the spring!


----------



## BSA (16 Nov 2009)

I started in October 08 but I consider this year as my first real year cycling. 

I am much fitter and loving the ride to work. I bought a new ribble winter trainer in September this year.

We decided to sell 1 of the 2 family cars in June this year as a result of me cycling to work.

Completely hooked!


----------



## Perfect Virgo (16 Nov 2009)

Me too. After a couple of years running on the roads for fitness and half marathon training I needed an activity easier on my 52 year-old joints. My ankles and knees didn't have time to recover between runs and I seemed in a permanent state of mild soreness.

I joined CC late in 2008 as an ex-pat, having not cycled seriously since my youth. I began lapping up the advice (and banter!) and learned a lot of valuable information about the current cycle scene. I researched used road bikes and acquired a late 1980's Raleigh from eBay. I had it delivered to my UK address and following a visit home last Christmas I brought it back to Canada with me.

When the snow cleared I cycled Prince Edward Island from north to south and east to west and have really enjoyed the short, hot summer. I built up to a longest ride of 106 miles and on my regular 25 mile loops improved my average to over 17mph. Frigid arctic air has now started to blow in and soon snow and ice will grip the roads - and the sea! - so it's back to running for me until spring.


----------



## PastyPower (16 Nov 2009)

.... and me! Bought my bike in July having not ridden seriously since I was 16, 20 years ago! I've ridden in the mcr 100, club hill climb and clocked over 2000 miles As soon as my wind jacket arrives i'll be back out again...


----------



## TonbridgeSteve (16 Nov 2009)

Me as well,

I had a bike sitting in the shed that I had got a couple of years ago with the intention of cycling to get fitter but had hardly used 

But with the cost of running two cars and wanting to be able to keep up with my 2 year old son, I decided that rather than find time to cycle before/after work that it would make sense to commute to work and get the benefit of exercise and saving some money.

I started in June doing 2 days a week and had to walk up one hill on the way into work, I'm now normally doing 4 days a week and feel so much fitter than I did.

Things are going so well that we are probably going to get rid of 1 of the 2 cars, I'm not sure that we have actually saved any money yet though as I have had to keep buying stuff for the bike . Still that should hopefully happen in the future with one less car.


----------



## Mycroft (16 Nov 2009)

think i posted this elsewhere.

this year was to be MY year, 2nd Jan i had shingles though so that slowed things down 

I started in march on a mis sized MTB i bought in 2000, but that hadn't seen use since 2001. wasn't fun to ride, but it got me started i guess.

long standing medical probs (chemo for leukaemia) ment water retention(likely not helped with the heart damage from too much chemo), joint pain, fatigue and weight gain had started to depress me, GP seemed no help, so i said feck it, and got on my bike, did a few short miles and gradually (well not THAT gradually) worked my way up to 7 miles and i thought i would die!

but kept at it 4 days a week and in late april decided i'd buy a new bike, a city/tourer that happened to have slicks, this has been the biggest revelation  speed at last 

extra gears helped as well, i don't grind the pedals any more.

built myself up to weekends cycletouring and camping, and then managed my first 50 miler and promptly got swine flu

that set things back again, but i've since managed a 40 miler over some local mountains in merinos an shorts (cold!)

kinda just commuting ATM bringing the shopping back on up to 4 panniers, and recently acquired a bike trailer, so managed to get rid of some clutter.

never had a car, so the freedom the bike has brought, the fitness increase, the odd feeling of NOT having all the fluid on my legs arms neck and face are brilliant. and just the general independence has been brilliant.

finding waterproof gear has also helped.

some days i get pains in my chest, and am really fatigued, but i've lernt to just slow down and keep rolling, i get there in the end  

after repeated combat with cancer, my confidence was in tatters, but getting back on a bike and focusing on some personal challenges and achieving goals, and then bigger goals i've gotten my confidence back.

next year, now that WILL be my year


----------



## jethro10 (16 Nov 2009)

Ok, me also.

I'm 48, a bloke and had a schoolfriend, I knew her from 12-16 and we got on ever so well. We left school, she moved away to Leeds and that was that for 32 years.
We met on Facebook again early this year. She's a biking freak and I got my first one in April.
My wife said I was mad. But then started to see nice pictures I was taking. Then the wife got a bike.
She came visited me and my wife this weekend and we've been out, even in this weather !!!!
My Wife and I went to visit her and her family near leeds a few weeks ago and we did some canals for the first time ever - even my wife loves it now.
I'm (we are!) so much more healthier.

So there, even a nice story 
Jeff


----------



## Dilbert (16 Nov 2009)

Me also. Had an MTB in the shed for 10 years but only got it out again early this year when we made serious efforts to teach the kids to ride. After a few months off road I ventured back onto the roads and am now building up miles ready to start commuting.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (16 Nov 2009)

I like that! done....


----------



## SavageHoutkop (16 Nov 2009)

let's try again


----------



## Willo (16 Nov 2009)

I've always enjoyed cycling but other than doing the odd spin and taking my very old and cheap mountain bike on holiday to do some shortish rides with the children, I hadn't really done anything for years. I really enjoy running but I injured my achilles back in Feb during a 10k race and my running has been a struggle since then as I try and shift the injury with endless physio etc. I can do other exercise, but got bored of just going to the gym so decided to dust down the old bike and get out as compensation for the lack of running. I generally just do a 30 min circuit to the station in the mornings and started to really enjoy it and thought about doing some more at weekends.

I've always enjoyed watching and reading about road racing, so decided to inspire myself to get out more by getting a new road bike through the C2W scheme. Whilst a pretty basic spec by today's standards, I christened my new Specialized Allez triple yesterday with a lovely spin through the country roads and was instantly hooked - relative to my old bike it's a dream to ride (and so much faster that I now realise I probably didn't need the triple, but will reserve judgement until I hit the steeper hillls!!) Despite the rotten weather, it was pure pleasure to be out in the fresh air.

Whilst the dark, cold mornings are not that inviting I plan to carry on doing a couple of short rides in the week to the station through the winter and then the odd ride at the weekends, time permitting. Whilst I want to carry on running, the injury problems have made realise that I need to balance it with something else. Previously, I hadn't found anything else to inspire me, but think I've solved that now


----------



## Beezie (16 Nov 2009)

Me too - didn't have a bike as a child and felt too scared/embarrassed to get one later on but once you reach a certain age you think what the heck I'm going to do this. So - bought a cheapie bike, fell off lots of times, had lessons, bought another bike. A Sunday morning potterer only on cycle-paths, not confident enough to go on the road yet but who knows? I'm still scared of taking my hands off the handlebars to signal but I'm sure that will come. Who knows I might even be able to turn corners soon! It's so reassuring to know I'm not alone!
All the best to you all.......


----------



## colinr (16 Nov 2009)

Me! Well, I cycled a bit last year but this year I popped on here to ask about a new bike to replace the clunky cheap thing I had. Have ended up on a fixie road bike, gone clipless, worn lycra and everything. You lot are an expensive influence!


----------



## Jane Smart (16 Nov 2009)

I started cycling this year too, cannot believe how much I love it with a passion. Learned to ride a bike as a child and that was it, I never cycled at all. Took me a few months to get my hand signals down to a fine art and look back also was a problem, which I now no longer have any problems with 

Now I do 32 miles or more, every time I go out which is 5 or 6 times a week and as mentioned in a previous post, I even cycle on the roads now


----------



## slowmotion (16 Nov 2009)

I started again in June. I must have been on a bike no more than a dozen times since 1980. It started with the odd 10 mile round trip commute, and then 20 mile pootles at weekends. If I can't get out on the bike a few times each week, I now start to get a bit twitchy. It has done wonders for my energy, and I have a far more positive attitude to life in general. I just love it, and regret that I did not discover it 25 years ago.

The terrible down-side is that I have developed a fairly serious "Wiggle habit".


----------



## Sheepy1209 (16 Nov 2009)

Me too - had a bike for local trips to the shops etc but since buying my hybrid in the spring I've rediscovered the pleasure I used to get from cycling as a teenager - and thanks to commuting I've lost 20lbs without consciously modifying my diet.

I've always been confident on the road, but just couldn't break the fitness barrier - it's only when I realised that my knobbly-tyred steel-framed MTB could be vastly improved with slick tyres that I started to cover some distance - then the investment in a new bike seemed worth the risk.

Weather this last couple of weeks has been atrocious here in Blackpool - I'm happy to ride all year and don't mind the rain, but it's pretty exposed here and the gales are beyond a joke! I'm still getting out locally most days, but the commuting's been less frequent - it can't be like this all winter can it? Can it?


----------



## Shorinjidude (16 Nov 2009)

And me! Just commuting, a round 12 miles or so. Used to cycle a lot as a kid but once I moved to London lost the habit.....then motorbikes. My regret is buying a hybrid. I used to ride roadbikes back in the eightees- or racers as we called them. The hand position over the brakes is so much more natural and now the gear levers are there as well. Not sure selling a six month old bike is any good in London, not with all the stolen ones available for £100 (despite a grands worth of speck!)


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Nov 2009)

I got back into it this year. Always had a bike but rode it rarely in recent years. Doctor told me i needed to exercise more suggested jogging. I have hated running since a kid at school despite being good at it. Never saw the point of going nowhere slowly so took the mountain bike out of the garage soon put slicks on it then bought a knackered Eddy Merckx repaired that and now ride it three times a week or so. Commute to Macc and go all over the place at the weekends. Average speed up month on month as are my distances.Yet to recreate my ride as a student from Sheffield to Wilmslow but contemplating it. All good.


----------



## PC_Arcade (16 Nov 2009)

Thanks for the support all  

It's good to be slim again and I'm only 12st4 now (at 6'1"), down from around 18st!

Like I say I LOVE cycling lol


----------



## ACS (16 Nov 2009)

Rejoined the sport officially April this year. Pottered around during last wnter on a BSO type MTB, decided in January that I prefered cycling to driving so I restored my old 531c road bike and in April I took to road with a vengence.

So far I have lost 2 stone in weight, cycled 83 miles in one day, completed two x 100 km audax, added a Tricross Sport 09 to my stable, and have just under 4k road milage in my legs. Met a loads of great people, being dropped by most of them and I smile from ear-2-ear every time it happens.


----------



## accountantpete (16 Nov 2009)

Found myself in a rut 5 years ago and packed it in. Started again in Jan and it was a hard slog getting back into the swing of things but I made the decision to go for second-hand high-end gear for my current steed which has given me a new lease of life.


----------



## potsy (16 Nov 2009)

And me,started in April doing 6 mile round the block rides after work which I found really tough,8 months later I did a 60 miler with some of the other cc'ers.Commute to work on bike now 99% of the time.
Lost 2 stone in weight and feel loads better now.Should end up doing 2500+ this year,will go for 3000 next year minimum.


----------



## Arch (16 Nov 2009)

Perfect Virgo said:


> Frigid arctic air has now started to blow in and soon snow and ice will grip the roads - and the sea! - so it's back to running for me until spring.



Ah, that's no excuse, I'm afraid. Never heard of Iditabike?

It's great to read all this stuff, and so nice to hear from so many 'newbies'. I've been into bikes for about 10 years now, commuted, toured, even worked promoting cycling, but it was only this summer I rode more than 66 miles in a day - my first century!

Whatever distances you do, at whatever pace, enjoy it!


----------



## Rollon (16 Nov 2009)

I started again after 40 years out of the saddle. Began looking at bikes and got a huge surprise in that compared to 40 years ago the selection and technology of cycles today is massive. I didnt have a clue, but after reading several books like Cyclecraft, Complete Bike Book and joining the CTC soon got relatively genned up. Started by getting completely the wrong bike off E Bay, but sold it for £120 profit after just three rides. Then got my present bike a Spesh Tricross Sports and promptly got hit by a car during my 4th ride out on it. Repaired now and done a 51 miler since. I then got an MTB and am up to 40 mile on that. My outings have slowed off now with the winter and am concentrating more on mountaineering at the moment but will be back in the spring on the bikes and hope to do some touring next year my 65th.
Dave.


----------



## Bandini (16 Nov 2009)

My first touring bike, after no real cycling for twenty years, should arrive at the shop this week. Intending to do a good few smaller rides over winter, then some touring and camping over summer. I have decent summer holidays. My girlfriend will hopefully get into it, but says she is waiting for spring (or I can see it being a bone of contention!) I am determined to get out a fair bit, when it is not appalling weather, over winter.


----------



## Bayerd (16 Nov 2009)

I've started again this August after a 20 year lay off. First few times were so tough, even just going a couple of miles. I'm now up to about 12 miles every morning before work with longer rides at the weekend. I'm still on a MTB BSO, which I think I might change once the weather improves next year.

I've also lost 3 1/4 stone in weight, which so far seems to be staying off. I currently have a day off about every 10 days, and can't wait to get back on the bike after a day off. I even enjoy riding in the rain (which I never thought I would).

I wish I'd done it years ago.

Next year I'm hoping to get some longer rides under my belt and will probably join a club to help with that.


----------



## beachcaster (16 Nov 2009)

Admin said:


> Just wondered, as we've gained a lot of new members this year, who took-up cycling in 2009 either for the first time, or for the first time in a long while?
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun



I did 
Always rode once a month with the missus......a few miles.
We took the bikes to wales this year.and rode most days for a week or so.

When I got back I started doing 10 mile runs a couple of times a week.

Then suddenly got hooked...bought a road going bike...and now try and do 
70 to 100 miles a week. Have done my first 50..and looking forward to my 100 miler soon

I feel so much fitter.....and have lost for 2.5 stones.

Im enjoying it ...if I dont go out for a couple of days I really miss it.......now have 3 bikes including my new super galaxy
which I just LOVE 

I ride at an average of 12 -14 miles an hour......but I make sure I have time to look around and I also enjoy stopping to to talk to folks...I have met some really interesting people and other cyclists out and about down here in sunny sussex.

barry


----------



## Chrisc (16 Nov 2009)

*newbie*

After a fortnight in Holland in August this year tootling round on hire bikes we came back determined to keep it up. Forgot how much fun bikes are!  Bought a Dutch Batavus 7 speed city bike which I love and now plan to get a road bike in spring. I live on the top of a Yorkshire hill and am now managing to climb the 15% gradients back to the house without getting off despite the 50lb bike. Looking forward to trying them on a lightweight machine next year!
Managing about 3 ten mile hilly sessions a week, get crabby if denied access to my bike, look forward to the climbing and will happily set off in the pouring rain for a ride.
Seen great improvements in my general fitness and well-being, got a smaller waist, tip the scales less and feel much happier. 
Am 46 now, why did I wait so long to do this?! 

Chris


----------



## Norm (16 Nov 2009)

Put my name on the list too. I went to buy a new bike for my son in June, ended up getting myself one instead. (He got one too, the next day  )

That was an MTB, I picked up a road bike to go with it a few weeks ago.


----------



## peejay (16 Nov 2009)

Like most people I picked up a bike at the start of the year on the Cycle to Work Scheme. The best thing I ever did. I now do a 20 mile commute to work every day and feel all the better for it. I've also managed to shift about 2 stone which isn't bad. Just hope I can keep going through the winter months.


----------



## Salad Dodger (16 Nov 2009)

I'm a returnee too. Wife and I had "old school" Saracen mountain bikes in the garage, untouched for about 10 years until this Summer...

For the last few years my main outdoor hobby has been canoeing, but the group I paddled with have mostly moved away or now have families. As we no longer paddle together I lacked the motivation to keep going.

Also, my wife and I bought a campervan, so we spent a lot of weekends away in it.

But cycling combines pretty well with the campervan. Take bikes on the back of the van, and sometimes you can leave the van on site and do a bit of gentle site-seeing by bike. And they're a lot easier to park in a town than the campervan...

So the Saracens were cleaned up earlier this year and used on a few weekends. But Lesley and I are both fairly "well padded" (my forum name is Salad Dodger for a reason!) and the Saracens off road were a bit painful for our ageing bones... so now there are 2 full suspension Decathlon Rockriders in our garage.... 
Some Cree front lights should be arriving in the next few days so maybe I can get some evening riding in.

Roll on the good weather and we can look forward to lots more lovely camping trips, and plenty of exploration by bike!


----------



## jeltz (16 Nov 2009)

Another one!

Cycled as a teenager but stopped once I passed my driving test. My old Raleigh Racer went to the tip was left in a damp cellar and rusted to pieces  

Bought a Halfords special in May to pop out with the kids and soon realised that it was not good enough. Especially when I started going out with the local club on their Sunday rides. Upgraded to an entry level road bike while I see if cycling continues to hold my interest. So far so good


----------



## Wee_G (17 Nov 2009)

And another here, rode as a youngster up till about 14 then on to motorbikes and cars. Stopped smoking over a year ago then Aug this year back to cycling 34 years later


----------



## Rhythm Thief (17 Nov 2009)

Sort of ... I cycled a lot right up until a few years ago. Then I started smoking, got a job working 13+ hours a day and sleeping in a truck during the week, and playing guitar in a band at weekends, and I never seemed to find the time to go cycling. Now I've stopped smoking (ten days and counting) and am trying to get back to commuting by bike, but November is not a great time of year to start.


----------



## gregster (17 Nov 2009)

Cycled a lot as a teenager, 80+ miles a week with friends from the village,until I went off to Australia and my sister used and didn't look after my bike. Back after a year and was driving, working and more interested in girls so cycling went by the wayside. 
Admiring a friends bike at work in May, said I fancied getting back into it and he kindly loaned me a 12+ year old Dawes Giro 400 which did me very well through the summer, leading up to my first ever event - Circuit of Kent 80km sportive. Chuffed to have completed it, even if I did have to walk part of the last hill, but will do it again next year on my Limited Edition Boardman Team Carbon which I pick up in a couple of weeks. 
One of my friends I used to cycle with all those years ago, at least 20, has also started again this year and did the sportive with me. 
Really, really enjoy it. I needed something to get me fit after a cartilage op on knee last year and various fitness tests this year for work, but more importantly to keep up with my 2 1/2 year old son!!!!


----------



## Mike A (17 Nov 2009)

And another... 

Working from home at a desk job (digital illustration) and only needing to commute downstairs to the office meant I was approaching 50 in a very unfit state with an expanding waistline. My 'top trumps' sporting prowess rating would probably be a very miserable 'zero' 

Having thought about getting a bike for a long time I stumbled across a great condition used Trek 7.2 FX on a local noticeboard and took the plunge. That was at the end of August.

Since then I've probably topped 300 miles or so, done a 22 miler (much easier than I thought it would be) and really enjoyed it. It's definitely a boost to both physical and mental health. I just hope I can keep it up over the winter - and I just wish I could get my speed up a bit; I seem stuck at 12 mph or less.


----------



## Banjo (17 Nov 2009)

Mike A said:


> And another...
> 
> Working from home at a desk job (digital illustration) and only needing to commute downstairs to the office meant I was approaching 50 in a very unfit state with an expanding waistline. My 'top trumps' sporting prowess rating would probably be a very miserable 'zero'
> 
> ...



12 Average isnt bad ,it took me several weeks to get my average into double figureswhen I started in march,

.I have done a couple of thousand miles since then and unless really pushing it I usually only average 13 or 14 now.


----------



## GrasB (17 Nov 2009)

For all of you who talk about low average speeds, don't worry to much it will come if you keep on racking up the miles. The key is to mix things up, put in some faster shorter rides & also go for longer slower rides this will help your body build muscles etc. Also eat properly.

As for me, I joined this year... I never stopped cycling though I just wanted a question answered.


----------



## beachcaster (17 Nov 2009)

I dont think that cycling should focus on getting faster.................sure if your ambition is sporting. But just getting out enjoying the ride...the landscape..meeting people and having a natter..and the joy of physical excercise.
I tootle along at and average of 12-14.........sometimes I hold 18 plus on the flat for a good distance and enjoy the thought that at I could keep up with the tour de france peleton for a couple of hundred yards 

But for me cycling is just about being out there!

Having said that Im almost an old git !

barry


----------



## slowmotion (18 Nov 2009)

beachcaster said:


> But for me cycling is just about being out there!
> 
> Having said that Im almost an old git !
> 
> barry



Barry, I totally agree. You could have spared my feelings however...

I *am *an old git.


----------



## bauldbairn (18 Nov 2009)

slowmotion said:


> I *am *an old git.



Me too!


----------



## slowmotion (18 Nov 2009)

bauldbairn said:


> Me too!


----------



## Mike A (18 Nov 2009)

Having now HAD my 50th Birthday I reckon I qualify for an Old Git badge too


----------



## Inertia (18 Nov 2009)

Almost, I started the middle of last year but this year Ive really put on the miles by commuting to work.

Totally agree about the speed, im not pushing myself hard, just keeping a comfortable pace. Having said that I pick up the pace a bit when I see someone else


----------



## JiMBR (18 Nov 2009)

Yup...started back cycling this year after not having been on a bike for years.

Wish I'd done it many years ago!


----------



## scook94 (18 Nov 2009)

Me too. Although I joined CC in late August 2008 (I think) I didn't buy my bike until March 2009. Not been out on it as much as I'd have liked but I totally love it when I do. The CC rides I've been on have been great fun and have met some wonderful people thanks to those rides. 

Hoping to participate in some organised events next year, and maybe even get a new road bike too...


----------



## solmisation (18 Nov 2009)

I also got back into cycling this year, I used to cycle a lot from about the age of 10 to 35, at that point I was starting to suffer from a bad back(problems with 3 discs), so had to stop riding. I would always look at cyclists as they went by, checking out the bikes and the equipment they had. 13 years later my back has settled down (touch wood, (no rude comments Fnarr!)), I decided to give cycling another go. The work were running the C2W scheme and I thought that this would be the best way to go, even if I didn't get on with the cycling I wouldn't be out of pocket too much. Thats 7 months now, on the bike most days, even tonight coming home from work in the rain I was thinking to myself "this is great".


----------



## Corvette chic (19 Nov 2009)

Yes I'm a returnee after cycling on and off for many years this year I bought my first every brand new cycle and up to August 22 was out on it most days. 

Then I was offed and suffered 2 cracked ribs, broken wrist and broken elbow.... it's been a long recovery but last week managed to do 4 miles felt wonderful - now just waiting for the next calmer non rainy day to do some more.

I love cycling the freedom it gives you and having a motorhome we can just pack the bikes in and take off then cycle around when we park up

Highly recommened and I am an old git of 53


----------



## bauldbairn (19 Nov 2009)

Mike A said:


> Having now HAD my 50th Birthday I reckon I qualify for an Old Git badge too



Many moons ago(late 80's / early 90's) when I was a "Scooterist" you qualified for the "Old Gits Scooter Club" at wait for it - 24 years old!!!!


----------



## bauldbairn (19 Nov 2009)

slowmotion said:


>


Cheers to you too!


----------



## slowmotion (19 Nov 2009)

Corvette chic said:


> Yes I'm a returnee after cycling on and off for many years this year I bought my first every brand new cycle and up to August 22 was out on it most days.
> 
> Then I was offed and suffered 2 cracked ribs, broken wrist and broken elbow.... it's been a long recovery but last week managed to do 4 miles felt wonderful - now just waiting for the next calmer non rainy day to do some more.
> 
> ...



I am so sorry to hear of your accident, and send my best wishes for a swift and total recovery. You are mending faster than I will when it happens to me, a genuinely old git two years ahead on the track towards the finish line.


----------



## Shaun (19 Nov 2009)

Inertia said:


> Totally agree about the speed, im not pushing myself hard, just keeping a comfortable pace. *Having said that I pick up the pace a bit when I see someone else*



Ah, the good old _Red Mist _... it's even worse when you're out on your carbon dream machine and you get scalped by an old granny on a shopper bike. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Sam Kennedy (19 Nov 2009)

I've always enjoyed cycling and going out for the occasional ride, but this year I've gotten into cycling massively.
In 4 months I've gone from thinking paying more than £80 for a bike is rediculous to buying a £360 one  (I know £360 isn't much in the world of bikes, but its expensive for me!)

I can't see myself giving cycling up, although I have said the same about loads of other interests


----------



## Mike Rudkin (19 Nov 2009)

If you get on 'Old Git' badge at 50-what do you get at 72  
Started again at 60 with an MTB Giant Terrago disc-but got my 1st road bike for about 40 yrs this year.That seemed like a 'restart' to me.


----------



## Norm (19 Nov 2009)

Admin said:


> Ah, the good old _Red Mist _... it's even worse when you're out on your carbon dream machine and you get scalped by an old granny on a shopper bike.


I think you meant to put the word "allegedly" in there somewhere, Shaun.


----------



## paraffinlamps (19 Nov 2009)

I`ve been a regular runner for the last 6 years and always tried to cycle to the mother in laws on a sunday ( about 6 miles round trip ) as something different.
However in May I had to stop running cos of a knee problem and have gradually upped my bike use to help keep my base fitness up for when I return to running .
I`m using my old Raleigh Discovery MTB I`ve had since mid 90`s ,but have also just finished building a road bike from bits and pieces of e-bay and various shops to use next summer .
I did the Wolvo Cycle Event ( I`ve always run the 1/2 marathon ) in September on my Raleigh and managed 40 mins with no real training apart from my running and a couple of 25 mile weekend rides, this inspired me to cycle more and try and improve my times .I`m also thinking of using the bike at weekends to replace my long slow run as I need to cut back on my running mileage .
Finally I had a go at Triathlon and want to do a couple more next year .So I would say I have really got more into cycling this year .


----------



## tmcd35 (19 Nov 2009)

I can add my name to this list (assuming I can get a bike before the years out, grrr). Started cycling again this year after learning to drive 4 years back. Want to do a JOGLE next summer - eek!


----------



## potsy (19 Nov 2009)

Corvette chic said:


> Yes I'm a returnee after cycling on and off for many years this year I bought my first every brand new cycle and up to August 22 was out on it most days.
> 
> Then I was offed and suffered 2 cracked ribs, broken wrist and broken elbow.... it's been a long recovery but last week managed to do 4 miles felt wonderful - *now just waiting for the next calmer non rainy day to do some more.*
> 
> ...


That'll be about May next year then


----------



## DATA311 (20 Nov 2009)

I decided to get a bike because it was getting a bit boring trying to regain some fitness using the exercise equipment I have at home.
Over the last 5 years or so it has been something of an up hill battle due illness and disabilities, 4 years ago this month I had to undergo having a triple heart bypass, prior to that I was rushed into hospital on 2 occasions, 1st time being due to stomach ulcers ruptured 2nd time was due to having been cut out of my car after some stupid woman wanting to drive on the same side of the road as me...........
To top it all I have to persevere with having to put up with a hereditary muscle wasting disease, so everything at the moment seems to be an up hill battle.
So cycling seems the only way to progress at the moment as walking can be a problem, I'll give up when I get to this point  lol


----------



## bauldbairn (20 Nov 2009)

DATA311 said:


> I decided to get a bike because it was getting a bit boring trying to regain some fitness using the exercise equipment I have at home.
> Over the last 5 years or so it has been something of an up hill battle due illness and disabilities, 4 years ago this month I had to undergo having a triple heart bypass, prior to that I was rushed into hospital on 2 occasions, 1st time being due to stomach ulcers ruptured 2nd time was due to having been cut out of my car after some stupid woman wanting to drive on the same side of the road as me...........
> To top it all I have to persevere with having to put up with a hereditary muscle wasting disease, so everything at the moment seems to be an up hill battle.
> So cycling seems the only way to progress at the moment as walking can be a problem, I'll give up when I get to this point  lol



Lucky white heather. 

Geez! What a list - I wish you all the best with your recovery.

Hope cycling works out for you then - one of my mates has had his hips and knees replaced. He's hoping one day to move from walking to cycling because he used to enjoy it 40yrs ago. Its none load bearing, so once he gets going he recons it'll be easier? 

Good luck with the Cycling Data311! 

WELCOME to the CC Forum by the way!


----------



## Kaid (21 Nov 2009)

Can I first thank everyone for sharing their experiences its been really inspiring just to read this thread.

Yes I too have restarted cycling, mainly as a commute to work to improve fitness and reduce the waistline bulge, save the planet and hopefully improve my finances.

I only started last month on the premise that if I make it through the winter the habit will stick. My commute to work is pretty short 3 miles only so I must admit to enjoying the days when I can cycle to another location for my work which is a further 6 miles away. I love the days when I can cycle 13 miles.

Learning the best cycle routes around town is a challenge but I am slowly getting there and I count the days when I don't use the car.


----------



## potsy (21 Nov 2009)

Kaid said:


> Can I first thank everyone for sharing their experiences its been really inspiring just to read this thread.
> 
> Yes I too have restarted cycling, mainly as a commute to work to improve fitness and reduce the waistline bulge, save the planet and *hopefully improve my finances.*
> 
> ...


Oh dear you've a lot to learn kaid,just wait til you're buying allsorts of stuff and have parcels coming every week,or is this just me


----------



## DATA311 (21 Nov 2009)

bauldbairn said:


> Lucky white heather.
> 
> Geez! What a list - I wish you all the best with your recovery.
> 
> ...




Thanks bud, none load bearing exercise is the only exercise I can do these days, done some work for my daughter today, relitively easy task, but will have to try and finish it another day now, just to much pain in the legs, never mind always tomorrow lol


----------

